# Help picking out a build for around $300



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a friend whos old E-Machine (or what I like to call Crap-Machine ) is on its last leg. Ive already revived it twice and I don't know how much longer it can hold out. So basically he is wanting me to build him the best computer I can for around $300. Nothing in his old compuer is really worth salvaging so it would be best just to start from scratch. I already have all the software needed so that shouldn't add to the cost. The computer is mainly used for listing stuff on ebay and word processing, so raw power is not an issue. Something like an Athlon X2 4000+ should be fine. Whats the best build you guys think I could put together for around $300.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

here is one that I put together, it equals about $295 with shipping.
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=8069006
What do you guys think.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will have to make that a public wish list if you want to make a link for it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

oops, I just marked to share it. So hopefully it will show up soon (i don't know how to make it public). If not here are the links:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147095
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128045
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134045
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103774
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

I would strongly suggest getting dual channel


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> I would strongly suggest getting dual channel



you really think its going to make that much of a difference in a internet pc?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Switch out that ram for this:

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=T800UB1GC5

Uses D9 chips and is a tad better for not much more.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

meh, I would rather purchase everything from newegg or locally. if possible.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, just tryin' to help.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, just tryin' to help.



I know and appreciate it. If i was building for myself I would gladly shop around for the best performing parts. But in the case of this build I am just going for a solid build that is going to be running on stock settings with no gaming what so ever.


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146569

tell him to scrounge up a little extra money. it's what I have, does DDR715 5-5-5-15-20-1T 2.0v memtest86+ stable overnight


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry hat ....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146569
> 
> tell him to scrounge up a little extra money. it's what I have, does DDR715 5-5-5-15-20-1T 2.0v memtest86+ stable overnight



hmm... looks like a good deal or maybe this too:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134046

its not like moneys tight for him, its just he won't be using the pc for anything too extreme. So cheaper is better and if need be he can upgrade later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

If it wasn't for the MIR on the A-Data's, that looks decent.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 14, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> you really think its going to make that much of a difference in a internet pc?



It won't.  You'll be fine with one stick.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> It won't.  You'll be fine with one stick.



yeah thats what I was thinking.


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

With that logic you should go with a 10gb hard drive, a pII and 256mb of ram.

One day he's gonna do something where dual channel will come in handy.


----------



## GLD (Feb 14, 2008)

I hear ya' hat.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> With that logic you should go with a 10gb hard drive, a pII and 256mb of ram.
> 
> One day he's gonna do something where dual channel will come in handy.



lol, that would be a step down from his socket 478 celeron.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

here:


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

here are the links to the parts in the pic:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811153078
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813186132
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819116052
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820134216
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136098
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827151161


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmmm ....

Not a bad build there Scrizz. I would trade out the ram for the A-data's previously mentioned and cut down the processor to the e2160. Also, I am fairly certain you could find a better deal on the case + psu.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

I've actually used this build for a couple of people.
It works great


----------



## choppy (Feb 14, 2008)

you can get it under $300 easy. if all the guy needs it for is Ebay and Word then you dont even need a dual core, just get either a celeron 4xx series or celeron e1200, they will suffice

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116040

$40 cheaper, so make that $270 total?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

i made something that would last him a bit longer.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2008)

For $300, i'd buy him a "referb" off Tiger Direct and save not having to build it.  It's not like he needs anything special anyways. Comes with a waranty, customer support, and an OS.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=2628


----------



## choppy (Feb 14, 2008)

thats a good idea tbh


----------



## icon57 (Feb 14, 2008)

not a bad lil build, but i think i would go with a gigabyte mobo over the foxcon ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128076


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> With that logic you should go with a 10gb hard drive, a pII and 256mb of ram.
> 
> One day he's gonna do something where dual channel will come in handy.



Oh noes.  What was I thinking with my fuzzy logic.  He should totally get 4 GB of DDR2 1066, an 8800GT 1GB, a Q6600, a 1TB hard drive, and a blue ray burner.  Who knows when he could need those.

If you can show me how not having dual channel will fatally disrupt his internet and word processing experience I'll yield to your point.  If he does suddenly decided to get into gaming or heavy multi-media editing where it might actually make a difference he'll probably want more than 1GB of RAM anyway, so he'll get a second stick and dual channel.


----------



## choppy (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ exactly


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2008)

*Shared*

OCZ 2X1gb $36.99 (AMIR)
80GB OEM HDD $36.99
Coolermaster 460w PSU $34.99
rosewill case $19.99
MSI 8500GT OC $45.99 (AMIR)
_total: $174.95_
*-OR-*
HIS 2600XT $69.99 (AMIR)
_total: $195.62_

*Intel build*

MSI P31 mobo $69.99
Celeron e1200 $58.99
_total: $128.98
$303.93 (8500GT)
$324.60 (2600XT)_

*AMD build*

Sapphire 690G mobo $64.99
AX2 4200+ brisbane $64.99
_total: $129.98
$304.93 (8500GT)
$325.60 (2600XT)_


----------

